# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Hüseyin tevfik paşa

## ceyda

vidinli_huseyin_tevfik_pasa_01_647EB.jpg
Hüseyin Tevfik Paşa (1832-1901) Vidin'de doğmuş, genç yaşta İstanbul'a gelmiş ve Askerî Okul'da okumuştur. Burada, matematik derslerindeki yeteneğiyle Cambridge Üniversitesi'nden mezun olmuş olan matematik hocası Tahir Paşa'nın dikkatini çekmiş ve Tahir Paşa kendisine özel dersler vermiştir. Tahsilini bitirdikten sonra Harbiye'ye cebir hocası olarak atanmış, Tahir Paşa ölünce onun matematik dersleri de Hüseyin Tevfik Paşa'ya kalmıştır. Harbiye'deki hocalığı devam ederken, Tophâne Tecrübe ve Muayene Komisyonu'na da getirilmiştir. 1868'de Paris'teki Mekteb-î Osmanî'ye müdür muavini olarak gönderilmiş ve aynı zamanda balistik ve tüfek imalatı üzerine incelemelerde bulunmakla görevlendirilmiştir. Bu arada matematik bilgisini geliştirmek için üniversiteye de devam etmiş ve Paris'te kaldığı iki yıl boyunca bazı makaleler yayımlamış ve bilimsel toplantılara katılmıştır.
Hüseyin Tevfik Paşa, 1872'de Amerika'daki bazı silah fabrikalarına ısmarlanan tüfeklerin imalatını ve şartnâmeye uyulup uyulmadığını kontrol etme göreviyle Amerika'ya gönderilmiştir. 1878 yılına kadar Amerika'da kalmış ve bu süre içinde matematikle uğraşmıştır; Lineer Cebir adlı İngilizce kitabını bu sırada yazmış ve Argand'ın kompleks sayılarla ilgili teorisinde ileri sürdüğü çarpımı üç boyutlu uzaya uygulamanın bir yolunu bulmuştur.
Eserinin önsözünde şöyle söylemektedir: "Bu kitapta incelenen lineer cebir, dünyanın Sir William Hamilton'a borçlu olduğu quaterniyonlara çok benzer. Lineer cebir, quaterniyonların bütün potansiyellerine sahiptir ve güçlüğü daha azdır. Quaterniyonlar üniversitelerde öğretilmektedir ve kabul görmüş bir bilgidir. Lineer cebirin de aynı kabülü görüp görmeyeceğini, hattâ quaterniyonların yerini alıp almayacağını şimdiden bilmiyorum". 
Kendi sisteminin üstünlüğünü ise şöyle ifade etmiştir: 
"Quaterniyonların çarpımı, isim olarak bile düzlem geometride ele alındığında, bizi üç boyutlu uzayda çalışmaya zorlamaktadır; halbuki lineer cebirde yalnızca iki boyut ele alındığı zaman bir üçüncü boyutu düşünme durumunda değiliz". 
Hüseyin Tevfik Paşa'nın bu eseri tercüme değildir ve konuya özgün katkı yapması açısından çok önemlidir.
Tevfik Paşa'nın başka pek çok görevleri olmuş, Fransa ve Amerika'da kaldığı sıralarda Fransızca ve İngilizce'yi, bu dillerde kitap yazabilecek kadar iyi öğrenmiştir. Gazi Ahmed Muhtar Paşa ve Yusuf Ziya Paşa ile birlikte Cemiyet-i Tedrisiyye-i İslâmiye'nin ve Dârüşşafaka'nın kurucularındandır. Burada matematik dersleri vermiş, yine bu sıralarda arkadaşlarıyla çıkarttığı Mebâhis-i İlmiyye adlı aylık dergiye makaleler yazmıştır. Bu dergide yayımladığı makaleleri arasında "Mahsûsât ve Gayr-ı Mahsûsât" isimli felsefî bir yazısı, ayrıca türev ve fonksiyonlar üzerine yazıları bulunur.
Hüseyin Tevfik Paşa, daima devlet memuriyetiyle görevli olmasına rağmen, matematik bilimlerle ilgilenmeye zaman ayırabilmiş, zengin bir kütüphane oluşturmuş, çevresindeki Sâlih Zekî gibi yetenekli gençlere, vakit ayırmış, periyodik yayınlarla entellektüel bir ortamın oluşmasına gayret sarf etmiştir.

----------

